# Another Newbie...What to expect?



## ddw4423 (Feb 27, 2021)

Glad to be here, first off. Hope everyone is having a great day.
I got officially on boarded as a Warehouse Associate at my DC on A1 key. The job looked acceptable labor wise and the people there seemed to enjoy it. (Lots of people there over 30 years...ever since it opened)

What can I expect from being a Warehouse Associate? Any special tips to make it past the 90 day probationary period? And after 6 months, what department would you recommend I work? I want to try all of them so I have a fair amount of experience and maybe move up. Also, is consistent overtime something that is allowed? (Ex: getting 56-60 hours per week every week). This is a job I really want to do well at, it can change my life for the better. Any tips or expectations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## FrankM0421 (Feb 28, 2021)

Expect continuous monotonous work. The grass isn't always greener on the other side. Just enjoy being employed and doing what you're doing you'll eventually get on other machines and hate them just as much as any other.  Avoid associating or getting involved with any drama\slackers\constant complainers\any negativity in general. You'll notice that the ones that have been there for years are all usually pretty quiet and just there to work.  As long as you are constantly increasing your pace to meet expectations you should be fine productivity wise. Ask the same question to multiple people. At my DC the top 2 reasons people get fired are attendance\safety.  Consistent overtime is allowed if they have reasons to approve it.  Someone that's been around and trained at every function certified on every machine with higher system privilege's will more likely get theirs approved before you.  If it's mandatory that's a different thing.  Our DC has been giving the new people mandatory OT after 30 days if they do ok.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Feb 28, 2021)

The right department for you is going to depend on what you’re looking for.
Outbound is sort of like getting paid to go to the gym.
Warehousing gets to use a lot of different equipment.
Inbound is the only department that you work closely with other people most of the time.
Not exactly sure how to describe the person that enjoys breakpack, seems super tedious to me, but I’ve never done it outside of feeding.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Feb 28, 2021)

InboundDCguy said:


> The right department for you is going to depend on what you’re looking for.
> Outbound is sort of like getting paid to go to the gym.
> Warehousing gets to use a lot of different equipment.
> Inbound is the only department that you work closely with other people most of the time.
> Not exactly sure how to describe the person that enjoys breakpack, seems super tedious to me, but I’ve never done it outside of feeding.


Mbp isn’t bad. Similar to ca in warehouse but without the super heavy cartons.

The biggest issue people have is being able to read the label and understand what an ssp is.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Feb 28, 2021)

Biggest thing is show up.
Don't need to be a super star puller.
Just come to work,  everyday,  snowing out you come to work.

We have people who barely do half of expected prod but they are here every day and nobody hassles them cause they come to work


----------



## davg92 (Mar 18, 2021)

It sounds very threatening, and a little scary for the future. Rather, one has to ask how to overcome it. How did you deal with the pressure? This path doesn't seem easy.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 13, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## DC Diva (Sep 14, 2021)

Show up for work, on time, for scheduled shifts.  Listen when others are trying to teach you things, don’t act like you know everything already.  And act like you care about your job and your team.  Those are the basics, and should not be too difficult to master.


----------

